# anyone know who you can see for impartial advice on fertility clinics etc?



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Been considering seeing mr Ramsey for mfi, but also wondering if he would be able to give advice on the best treatment options and clinics for our specific problems. I' tired so this may not be making much sense!!!x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Unless you see some sort of broker - never heard of one - noone will be unbiased.

Best advice look at hfea website, and each clinics expertise/success rates if they provide treatments you may need.... 

Good luck.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Check out the success rates for each clinic based on your age and issues.  Then go along to any open evenings etc and get a feel for each place.  Finally consider distances, ease of travelling, parking facilities etc - not priorities but can make life much easier when trying to get to appointments/EC/ET.

Good Luck
Dory
xxx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I found it helpful to look at the inspection reports from clinics on the HFEA website. It lists weather the clinic is within normal success ranges and if they are doing everything as they should. Can be an eyeopener.


----------

